# I think of you night and day



## pallina89

Hi!
I would like to write this sentence in turkish, becouse I use to translate one sentence in more languages.
How is ''I think of you night and day'' in turkish? 
Thanks


----------



## shafaq

"Gece ve gündüz (hep) seni düşünüyorum."
*(Hep)* means "always" and can be omitted.


----------



## anturajjalka

"Gece gündüz seni düşünüyorum."

I think this one is better, "and" meaning "ve" is not necessarily translated in this sentence.


----------



## pallina89

anturajjalka said:


> "Gece gündüz seni düşünüyorum."
> 
> I think this one is better, "and" meaning "ve" is not necessarily translated in this sentence.


How do you read it?
The pronunciation? 
(Thanks for answers by the way!)


----------



## TekYelken

Here is a link where you can listen to Turkish words pronounceded.

http://www.seslisozluk.com/

Just type a word and click search, then click the speaker under the Turkish banner to hear how to say it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pallina89

Im italian speaker and in my ''pronunciation'' I read it as:
Gece gündüz seni düşünüyorum
Pronunciation:
Gece gundiuz seni diusciuniorum


----------



## TekYelken

I think you got it right pallina, seeing that "c" is pronunced the same way as in the Italian word "versace".

Did you check out the link I gave?


----------



## Rallino

pallina89 said:


> Im italian speaker and in my ''pronunciation'' I read it as:
> Gece gündüz seni düşünüyorum
> Pronunciation:
> Gece gundiuz seni diusciuniorum



G in turkish is always pronounced like the g in 'gatto' in italian.
And C is always like the g in 'Giuseppe'.

So:

Gece gündüz seni düşünüyorum - Ghegé ghiundiúz sení diusciuníorum.

(Pay attention to the accents, they show the stress.)


----------

